# Local 269



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

I went and applied today.
Now I need to get a hold of an official transcript stating I passed algebra!

Can I just contact the high school?
Can my mom write a note? Lol

Texting and Driving


----------



## Hand Wired (Jun 23, 2017)

If you go to your highschool they will give you a sealed official transcript.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Thanks, I will try that.
I thought I needed to go to the school district.

Texting and Driving


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Call your high school and ask, they will probably require time to make it up.


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

Of course they are closed today due to snow!

Texting and Driving


----------



## trentonmakes (Mar 21, 2017)

They gave me an online training course I will take advantage of to prepare for the test. Its worth the $50, IMO

Texting and Driving


----------

